# Worlds smallest engines, steam & IC



## johndaddy (Apr 16, 2013)

Ran across this link and found very interesting for all things mechanical including worlds largest engine details and pictures.  The main picture has already been posted.                     http://www.vincelewis.net/smallengine.html
JohnDaddy


----------



## smpstech (Jun 27, 2013)

I believe that has been debunked before. 

Also, any website that is selling a 455 page book called "The Conspiracy Zone" with text reading "Are you interested in conspiracy theories that are conspiracy fact? " should be taken with a hefty grain of salt.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm not saying this engine is real... I followed the first time this went around.  However, micromachining has come a long way.  The research is real if the engine is not.

http://www.microfabrica.com/?gclid=CNKBhsDdhbgCFWdo7AodlQoA9w

http://www.precisionmicrofab.com/

http://www.niu.edu/m3lab/research/micro_machining.shtml


----------

